# boot wont open?



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

could someone please help i need to get in to my boot on my R33 GTR and the key wont turn in the lock and the interior boot release isn't working either and i dont fancy drilling the boot lid lock so any ideas how i get my boot open please help my shopping will be de-frosting as i type this post


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

you need to remove the back seat and ream slam panel. then use a torch and long stick (broom handle) to flick across the little black lever on the boot catch... it is inside a little rectangle hole iirc

this is a common problem, if you catch the boot lock whilst loading/shutting it, it locks and for some unknown reason the ignition key doesnt fit? no idea why...


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Have you got any other keys that came with the car you can try in the boot? My GTR came with 4 keys, all seem to work the ignition, but I can only get 2 to open the boot lock.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Have you got any other keys that came with the car you can try in the boot? My GTR came with 4 keys, all seem to work the ignition, but I can only get 2 to open the boot lock.


No only got 1 key with the car but its allways worked the boot(ps love your thread r34mfd into a 33 its on my list of mods to do)


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

On my R32 GTR if I lifted the boot release handle too high it would disengage the lock and the key or boot release wouldn't then unlock the boot the next time. 

The only solution was to remove rear seats and boot panel to release the lock from the inside, and then to not pull the boot release handle too high the next time


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

"Have you got any other keys that came with the car you can try in the boot? My GTR came with 4 keys, all seem to work the ignition, but I can only get 2 to open the boot lock. "

funnily enough I was going to post my experience of boot locking problems as I have never heard of it until yesterday.

Skylines come with two sets of keys, full keys and "valet" keys. The full key can open the car, turn the car on, open the boot and glove box. However, the valet key can only open the car and turn it on. It does not have access to the glove box or the boot when the "valet switch" is turned on.

Yesterday I managed to close the boot and trip this switch which is a ball ache as my car is delocked so no chance of opening with the key. At the time I had thought it had jammed. 

I took the back seats out and got a torch and tried opening the boot by tripping the boot lock lever and pulling on the boot release (which I originally though had snapped). Nothing popped the boot at all.

After a bit of trawling I found a post on an Aus skyline forum discussing the valet switch. If you look through the whole in the backseats you will see the boot lock and an exposed rectangle of the locking mechanism. 2/3s of the way down the whole there is a metal "prong" sticking out. Put a pool cue under this and flip it about an inch up. The incar boot release will now work again or the valet key will work.

To activate the valet key open the boot and look into the middle of the locking mechanism and you will see the metal tab. Push it down and shut the boot and it won't open with the incar boot release or the valet key. The full key should work if not get the back seats out again!

I wonder how many people have bought a 2nd hand skyline and ended up with a valet key instead of the full key and tripped this switch. 

I hope this helps a few people and means they don't end up drilling their booklocks or worse.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow never knew that. I bet its pretty rare to have a GTR with its valet keys, and like you said, some have probably only come with valet keys!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Trust me, it's not something you need to find out 10 minutes before your car is booked in for an MOT 

Having googled it, it seems hardly anyone knows about it. I have had the car since Jan 2001 and NEVER had a problem with that switch. The only thing I can think is that it has slowly be lowering over the years until the final clunk and hey presto no boot release


----------

